
"WTF Wikipedia" on Twitter - ddw
https://twitter.com/#!/search/wtf%20wikipedia
======
polemic
As an aside - it's funny how twitter memes are invariably overrun by people
talking about how twitter is overrun by a meme. At the moment, "WTF Wikipedia"
is full of tweets like:

> _bored? search for wtf wikipedia tweets. should make you laugh for at least
> five minutes_

It's like that game where you find a 2 word combo that produces 1 (and exactly
1) Google result - but as soon as you post it, it get's indexed and bang, no
longer a single.

There should be a word for it - memeplosion? memecursion? memetition?

------
ddw
It's crazy how many people on Twitter specifically are using Wikipedia EN
right now.

Spelling errors and profanity aside, Congresspeople should just do this search
to see the effect of their bill.

